# Never went ice fishing b4.....



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

And I wanna give it a try this year what would you all recommed as a rod reel combo?


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

search the hardwater forum to find your answer...i see you just up the road from me...if you want you can join me when we get ice...i have plenty of gear to lend you till you see if this is something you REALLY want to get into..caution must be taken as this is more addicting than DRUGS!!! most ice combos can be bought for under $20...my best ones are only around $35...throw in the rest of my gear though and ypur in the $1000's!! LOL!!!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

...wave warrior...Good deal to offer to take him out before he invests in any equipment...He will get hooked ...It will give him a chance to see what he needs to ice fish..by seeing what you have and use...Just to see his face the first time out will be rewarding enough....
GOOD ICE FISHING GUYS...C.L...


----------



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

That would be GREAT! thanks for the offer!


----------

